# HELP! Need to know



## Eric Fenton (Sep 7, 2017)

We are trying to figure out what sizes work best for wood turners. We will be relaunching SpectraPly Turning Blanks and want to do it so we give the customers the best Product! Can you help and do our survey?
https://apps.facebook.com/my-polls/what-size-turning-blank-works-best-for-you

This is going to help us tell which size blanks we will be selling from here on out. 
Any participation Greatly helps

Please Take Down if not Allowed


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 7, 2017)

Well I did the poll Eric, but there's just a whole lot there open to speculation. The most appropriate size blank is going to depend largely upon what one turns any given day. Which is also going to be dependent upon dimension offered. Are we talking 3/4" square, 1", 1 1/2", 2", or what?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2017)

Eric, take a look at these sizes too....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.14846/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 8, 2017)

Very limiting question. I agree with Rocky. A lot depends on what you turn.


----------



## Eric Fenton (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank's for help guys, So the blanks we have sold in the past are 1.5x1.5x11, 2x2x11, and 3x3x11

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ClintW (Sep 8, 2017)

One thought to consider is where the Spectraply is most often used/required. 
I would say call blanks, knife handles, and gun stocks are about the only place I have commonly seen laminated birch phenolics used.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 8, 2017)

See them frequently used in bottle stoppers, and occasionally in peppermills as well Clint. The 3x3x11 would work well for the latter, either of the former could be cut to bottle stopper sizes at 11". As far as call blanks, length is going to be totally dependent upon what kind of call, open reed/closed reed, size of the call, etc. etc. 11" is probably going to give you 2 - 3 calls, a combination of a grunt call and a predator call. 

1" stock would likely work well for bottle openers, pizza cutters, and other kitchen type goodies. Would also work for small call bodies, I have turned closed reed calls out of stock barely 7/8" square.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 9, 2017)

I like the 3 x 3 x 11
I cut them to smaller sizes as needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Fenton (Oct 10, 2017)

We ended up going with 2 new sizes items that are 10" in length and then items that are 40" in length. Most are 1.5x1.5 , 2x2 or 3x3

Reactions: Like 2


----------

